# Thanksgiving Turkey on the BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Started out w/a little over 12lb turkey....Injected w/creole garlic butter. Then rubbed w/a cajun garlic salt/pepper mixture. Started the egg up and forgot about it while preparing, and got her up to 700!!! Took a little to cool her down then put the girl on! She was to big to go on the grate so I had to put her on the plate setter...BGE is at 320 and only 55 more degrees to go!!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice! I've had mine on since 7:30. Not to much longer to go. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about 2.5 hours and it is done. Dark got to 180 so it may be a bit dry but all in all it looks purty dern good! Now I have a pre cooked ham on and in an hour, the munchin' begins!!! Looks good Tyler!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a bird resting in the egg on this side of town too...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Everything is coming out of the oven now. Pictures to come in about 45 minutes

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine turned out OK....I hate injecting turkey!!! the marinade never "soaks" into the meat and leaves spots of strong marinate taste!!! Other then that it was good, w/ corn bread dressing, peas, bread...it all ate....To top it off I fed my chickens and turkey's some of the scrap turkey!!! hahaha


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> Mine turned out OK....I hate injecting turkey!!! the marinade never "soaks" into the meat and leaves spots of strong marinate taste!!! Other then that it was good, w/ corn bread dressing, peas, bread...it all ate....To top it off I fed my chickens and turkey's some of the scrap turkey!!! hahaha


Cannibals


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Well no pics. They started carving early. It taste good so far. About to get serious about it in a few

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Jason said:


> Mine turned out OK....I hate injecting turkey!!! the marinade never "soaks" into the meat and leaves spots of strong marinate taste!!! Other then that it was good, w/ corn bread dressing, peas, bread...it all ate....To top it off I fed my chickens and turkey's some of the scrap turkey!!! hahaha


You should brine it instead


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CreekLifeFL said:


> You should brine it instead


 I've seen it done...I might try it next time!:thumbsup:


----------

